# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Alcoholverslaving-ontwenningsverschijnselen

## marijke

Ik heb de laatste jaren wat teveel (5 à 6 glazen wijn per dag) alcohol gebruikt en ben daar 4 weken geleden mee gestopt. De zenuwen gieren door mijn keel maar ik sla me door de ontwenningsverschijnselen heen. Ik heb erg last van paniekaanvallen en ben heel zenuwachtig. Dit is totaal niet mijn aard, ik heb er geen enkele reden voor. Tevens kan ik mijn kwaaltjes maar niet uit mijn hoofd zetten en maak ik mijzelf zenuwachtig. Alles om mij heen staat stil en in mijn hoofd gaat alles 400 km/uur; zo voelt het. het is erg onrustig voor me en ik vraag me af of iemand dit herkent, zo niet een suggestie voor me heeft.

----------


## Carola

Hoi Marijke.

Ik herken je verhaal wel een beetje. Alleen kwam het bij mij niet door ontwenning of zoiets dergelijks, maar na een ziekte.

Ik had ook dat gevoel dat ik de hele dag werd opgejaagd en was erg onrustig. Ik ben er mee naar de huisarts gegaan en in mijn geval dan, kon het komen door een traumatische ervaring. (hartstilstand en infarct) 3 Maanden uit de running geweest.

Hij heeft mij goed onderzocht en doorgevraagt en we kwamen samen tot de conclusie dat ik het met medicijnen weer onder controle moest krijgen. Heb een tijdje dus oxazepam gebruikt en kwam er weer helemaal door. Dit is al een poosje geleden en het gaat mij nu prima, zonder medicijnen.

Maar ik weet een beetje welk een gevoel jij nu doormaakt. Praat er eens over met je arts en doe er wat aan. Ik wens je veel sterkte en succes ermee.
Groetjes Carola S  :Smile:

----------


## natasia

hai marijke,

heb jij je wel eens op adhd laten testen?
het gieren van gedachtens door je hoofd, het gevoel dat het maar niet stil wordt daarbinnen is echt wel een van de kenmerken van adhd.
praat er eens met je huisarts over.
succes,
groetjes, 
natasia

----------


## willem barten

:Smile:  hee marijke:

wat goed van je om te zeggen dat je teveel gedronken hebt en wat goed van je om te stoppen maar, als je al jaren 5 a 6 glazen gedronken hebt 'dat is één fles wijn per dag' kan het ook zijn dat je te drastisch bent geweest en dat je de alcohol moet afbouwen van vijf naar 4 van 4 naar 2 van 2 naar 1 gedurende een aantal weken. maar dat is moeilijker!
een kuur van wat oxazepammetjes kan ook geen kwaad!
ikzelf heb in de verslavingszorg gewerkt en weet dat je elke verslaving moet afbouwen (moeilijk) dit komt door gewenning van lever, nieren etc..
héél veel sterkte.

willem

----------

